# Chronic Kidney disease question



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry you are going through this. My two heart dogs in my signature both died of kidney failure. One fast, one slow. 

I think they may have contracted it when a neighboring farmer sprayed his fields that surrounded us with a poison and did not tell us. Both dogs showed signs fairly close together. Anyway, Brandy was diagnosed first. Her only symptom was she went off her food one day. Brandy never missed a meal. Took her in, they ran a bunch of tests and when I called to find out how she was, they told me she was in surgery having a kidney removed. They also said the other was not in much better condition. With modified diet, she lived another three years. Tucker on the other hand was treated for what I thought was a bad tooth. It ended up being kidney failure. He lived 6 months. 

Fill the days you have left with love and joy. She has had a good long live.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

Laura, thanks for sharing your experiences and for the wise words. We treasure each day with her!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

First, congratulations for having your girl with you for so long! You are very, very lucky. And the kidney disease does not necessarily mean the end is near.

My Sabrina was only three (yes, 3) when she was diagnosed with a degenerative kidney disease. Specialists told me she had 3-6 years, and she made it for almost 5 years. Besides the prescription food, my secret weapon was chicken broth. Mixed with water and given morning and evening, it kept her hydrated and flushed her kidneys. 

Most of those years were very good, though bittersweet because I knew my girl would not have the long life I wanted for her. She taught me most of what I know about grace and courage in the face of adversity. 

Fight for your sweet girl and enjoy every minute you have with her.

Wishing all the best for your girl and for you,
Lucy


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry you are going through this with your girl. Kidney disease is a hard one to say; some can go down really quickly while others can live with it for many years after with the right care.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Both of my shelties (14-1/2 and 15-1/2 brothers) ultimately succumbed to kidney failure. Subcutaneous fluids help--I never left mine over night as it would have just put more stress on them but took them in the morning for several days in a row) and the other thing I used was a product known as Azodyl along with Epakatin. Not all vets are on board with Azodyl--I had one that wouldn't consider it and another who said he had had some success with it. JC lived for approximately a year after initial diagnosis and Sam for approximately 9 more months. Stress seemed to trigger the "down days". The literature on Azodyl states:

_Renal failure is a common problem in companion animals. Kidney disease is a leading cause of death in dogs and cats. Azodyl is a breakthrough in veterinary product that prevents further kidney damage in dogs and cats by providing natural Enteric Dialysis through the use of beneficial bacteria that support kidney function. It also effectively helps to slow down uremic toxin buildup._

_Breakthrough bacterial product for the reduction of azotemia in dogs and cats. __Patented formulation of naturally-occurring beneficial bacteria that metabolize and flush out uremic toxins that have diffused into the bowel. _
_The product of choice at the first signs of azotemia in cases of acute or chronic kidney disease. __Supports kidney function by providing natural Enteric Dialysis®. Slows down uremic toxin buildup in the blood and helps prevent further kidney damage. __Can be used with other treatments and/or products, such as Epakitin. _

My vet sold Azodyl but I ended up getting it on-line as it does not require a prescription and was a lot cheaper that way; however, shipping is a little expensive because it has to be shipped overnight and w/ dry ice as it needs to be kept refrigerated. 

While my vet wanted both on KD, neither would eat it or even their kibble so basically I fed them whatever they would eat--chicken, steak, fish, hamburger, tripe, yogurt--anything that would get some nuitrition and calories into them. When they stopped eating and kept giving me that look like "mom, I don't feel good, help me" I made the decision to let them go. Both times it was hard because they seemed to have good days and then bad days and I second-guessed myself alot, but in the end it was all about the quality of their lives.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

Lucy, thanks for sharing your story about Sabrina. I can see you loved her dearly. I also appreciated your sharing your secret weapon. Looks like there'll be some stewing chickens thrown in the pot!

We realize we've been so lucky to have this happy girl for so long and will enjoy her good days and do all that we can to provide her with a continued good life. A long time ago she danced into our hearts and she's been dancing there ever since.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

Jealous 1, thanks for your detailed medical information, it has helped educate me more about the options out there. In surfing the net I did read about some of what you wrote of. 

Ultimately I do realize that there will be a choice to be made. Having lost our first girl to cancer, we well remember the decision we had to make out of love rather than selfishness. The second guessing was there too after the fact, but ultimately it was a situation that held no hope.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Saca said:


> Lucy, thanks for sharing your story about Sabrina. I can see you loved her dearly. I also appreciated your sharing your secret weapon. Looks like there'll be some stewing chickens thrown in the pot!
> 
> We realize we've been so lucky to have this happy girl for so long and will enjoy her good days and do all that we can to provide her with a continued good life. A long time ago she danced into our hearts and she's been dancing there ever since.


Believe it or not, canned chicken broth was just fine for Sabrina. Even crystallized bouillon worked. The scent is what mattered, because that got Sabrina to drink. But if you're game to stew chickens, I' sure your girl will thank you for the labor of love.

I hope she dances in your heart for years to come! :wavey:


----------

